

Writing Linux Programs in Raw Binary - kqr2
http://www.g-brain.net/tutorials/writing-linux-programs-in-raw-binary.txt

======
jgrahamc
Back in the day (on the Sharp MZ-80K) the 40x25 screen was directly memory-
mapped with each character on the screen being one byte. So it was possible to
write programs by typing them in to the display as characters from the
keyboard and then executing them was as simple as calling the start of screen
memory.

------
pmjordan
I guess, if assembly mnemonics are too readable for you you can write the
machine code in binary. I guess the most interesting part of this is the stuff
required to let the loader know what to do with your binary blob (i.e. what
the linker would normally do), the rest is just looking up opcodes. Sadly the
latter is what the author focuses on.

